# S-Video Adapter?



## -Ener- (10. September 2006)

Hallo, ich habe an meiner ATI ALL IN WONDER 9000 ein VID OUT - Ausgang und möchte meinen Fernseher (Scart only) an den PC anschließen, leider habe ich keinen passenden Adapter gefunden bis jetzt. 

Der Ausgang ist nämlich 10-polig, wisst ihr wo ich sowas herbekomm?

Kleines Bild zur Darstellung:


----------



## chmee (10. September 2006)

Mini-Din heisst dieser Stecker allgemein, hat zwischen 4 und 11 Pins.
Ist also kein SVideo-Stecker, der hat nur 4 Pins, glaub ich.

Da bei GraKas immer verschiedene Mini-Din Stecker für Videoanschlüsse benutzt werden,
sollte der Karte ein Adapter beiliegen.

Ansonsten heisst es wohl löten, bei eBay oder http://www.Reichelt.de schauen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## -Ener- (10. September 2006)

An der Graka steht aber VID-Out  bei Ebay gibs sowas nich, soweit wie ich geschaut hab aber ich schau mal auf der Seite....



EDIT: auf der Seite gibts das leider auch nicht...


----------



## chmee (10. September 2006)

Dass da VID-OUT steht, ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass es *keine* S-Video-Buchse ist !

Es ist, wie Du es auch schon verifiziert hast, ein Mini-Din mit 10 Pins !
[SARKAST] Oder ist der Tastaturanschluß (PS/2) etwa auch ein S-Video-Anschluß ? [S OFF]

Übrigens ist doch das Besondere an einer "All in Wonder", dass sie auch VideoIn und
manchmal TV-In hat. Gibt es dafür einen weiteren Anschluß, oder kann es sein, dass
das VideoIn über jenen MiniDin geregelt wird ?

ATI x800 ViVo Kabelpeitsche 8polig eBay

Wie wäre es, wenn Du ne weitere 9000-All-In-Wonder kaufst, nachdem Du Dir beim Verkäufer hast absichern
lassen, dass da ne Peitsche dabei ist ? Kommt vielleicht billiger. Bekommste nämlich
schon für 1 Euro !

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
10 pins für Y C FBAS Audio_Links Audio_Rechts - mit jeweils Masse


----------



## -Ener- (10. September 2006)

1. hab ich den Rechner schon 2 jahre
2. es gibt nen Vid-Out 10 pin und en A/V in S-Video eingang mit 4 pins

danke


----------

